# İç ve Dış Tehditler > PKK ZERDÜŞT, Ateist ve Kominist Bir Örğütür. >  Iste PKK'lı Kürtlerin sidik yutan ZERDÜST Atalari! LANET YEZIDE!!!

## anau2



----------

